# How do I connect a Raid 0 on this board. - ASUS Rampage II GENE



## vbx (Apr 26, 2009)

If I upgrade to this board, and my current HD is a Raid 0, which sata port do I connect them to?  The 1 black one and 1 blue, or both of them connected to the 1st 2 blue sata port?

And are the sata port facing sideways? or is there a cover covering the sata ports? 

Thanks


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 26, 2009)

the sata ports are facing sideways.

for using raid through the southbridge (can do some raids), use the blue sata ports


----------



## Sihastru (Apr 26, 2009)

Just one little thing. The two RAID0 configured HDD's are clean? If they have data and the system you were using before wasn't using the ICH10R then you will have problems switching boards.

So what motherboard were you using before?

If you were using an ICH10R then you will need to add the HDD's to any of the blue ports. The black port runs on another controller.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 26, 2009)

As stated go with the blue. And you may wanna try and back up your data before you switch over your raid. It may work but there is no guarantee. You might have to rebuild the array.

By the way, that really would be sweet board!


----------



## Sihastru (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh yeah. Great board.


----------



## vbx (Apr 26, 2009)

Sihastru said:


> Just one little thing. The two RAID0 configured HDD's are clean? If they have data and the system you were using before wasn't using the ICH10R then you will have problems switching boards.
> 
> So what motherboard were you using before?
> 
> If you were using an ICH10R then you will need to add the HDD's to any of the blue ports. The black port runs on another controller.



No they are not clean.  Do they have to be formatted to work?  This sucks.  My old motherboard is an Asus from a Sony Desktop.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 26, 2009)

Unfortunately it looks like your gonna have to rebuild your array. Do you know what chipset the asus board used?


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 26, 2009)

it doesnt matter the chipset. he must rebuild the array.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 26, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> it doesnt matter the chipset. he must rebuild the array.



Why? Often there is no problem transferring raid from a ich9r chipset to a ich10r chipset. he could even have an ich8r and it would probably work.


----------



## vbx (Apr 27, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Why? Often there is no problem transferring raid from a ich9r chipset to a ich10r chipset. he could even have an ich8r and it would probably work.



So, will he new board come with a raid controller? I don't think it will be a problem. I'll just move all my files to a 3rd drive, and format the 2 raid drives and reinstall the OS with the SONY recovery CD.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 27, 2009)

To connect a RAID to your mobo, put the drives you want in RAID into the first 2 SATA slots. On my Gigabyte, it is SATA_0 and SATA_1. Then you go into your mobo bios and enable RAID. Then restart and you will see a thing that asks you to press something like Ctrl + l (or at least that is on my mobo) which enters you into the RAID setup. Set your drives from there and save, then restart. Next, you want to have your drivers ready on a flash drive and install windows. When you get the part to partition a drive, click "install drivers" and install the RAID drivers for you mobo (methods on how to do this is in your mobo's manual). then let them load and select your RAID and you are good to go


----------

